# My Build



## JODZ (Feb 16, 1999)

I guess better late, then never lol. I picked up my SEL Premium R-Line and 8/3/18. So far added the rear spoiler, side steps, rain guards, and rear seat protector. All OEM so far. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk










Some photos from below


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Looks good man! Love side steps! Almost like side skirts )))


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JODZ (Feb 16, 1999)

Stero1D said:


> Looks good man! Love side steps! Almost like side skirts )))
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikey RRRs (Jun 8, 2017)

Awesome Awesome. Lol. How hard where the steps to install. I’m debating it aswell. Any good cheaper place to purchase them.


----------



## JODZ (Feb 16, 1999)

I got them from VW over labor day sale. 20% off, but VW entered wrong code supposedly and I wound up getting everything 20% below dealer cost..lol i got them I think $422.00. Rear spoiler was $221, rain guards and rear seat protector were like $82 and $84.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## JODZ (Feb 16, 1999)

Install was actually straight forward. I just had Rhino ramps. Take the bottom belly protector off, 2 or 3 volts each of 4 brackets, then cut belly plastic. I'm horrible at working on cars..lol literally if I could do this anyone could. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

Looks great, I need that spoiler. I don’t get the side steps though, it’s not a vehicle you step up to get into.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JODZ (Feb 16, 1999)

HarryPooter said:


> Looks great, I need that spoiler. I don’t get the side steps though, it’s not a vehicle you step up to get into.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


My dog does...lol 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## sgt65 (Sep 20, 2018)

First post so hope I did this correctly.
Side steps - was considering them before I even bought my R-line but figured I'd wait.
How much ground clearance do you lose? Distance ground to underside of step?
Also how much room is there from bottom of door to the the step surface?
Can you post picture looking down at the step with the door open?
Sorry for so many questions.

Steve


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2018)

Lol. At 5’1”, I am stepping up into the vehicle. The side steps would be super useful for me.


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Clean machine!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JODZ (Feb 16, 1999)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> Clean machine!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you, I took my time. I didn't want big ugly square chunks of plastic cut out lol.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

JODZ said:


> Thank you, I took my time. I didn't want big ugly square chunks of plastic cut out lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


What do you mean square chunks?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JODZ (Feb 16, 1999)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> What do you mean square chunks?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I had gone on YouTube before installing because I was trying to gauge how difficult the install would be. You have to cut the plastic of the underbelly of the car. The videos I was able to see (none of the on the oem steps) showed people cutting out like 4-5 inch wide openings when the arms that hold the steps exit the bottom of the truck. I was trying to keep it as sealed and clean as possible.


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

I need the roof spoiler. 
Are the steps ABS?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

HarryPooter said:


> Looks great, I need that spoiler. I don’t get the side steps though, it’s not a vehicle you step up to get into.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


for vertically challenged people, children, geriatrics, people who have had some sort of surgery that slight extensions may hurt...etc. Many more other useful things probably. But that is all I can think of at the moment.


Added...if you have a bike carrier, cargo, or whatever items put up top, definitely helpful with the side steps to reach up there.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Looks good man! Love side steps! Almost like side skirts )))
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love how the car looks btw.. and I agree with the side steps. I provides a lower profile look. It is both functional and aesthetically pleasing


----------



## castlecraver (Feb 8, 2007)

Love side steps. I think it adds a bit to make it more “truck-like” in appearance. And they are useful when cleaning snow off the top of your car.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

castlecraver said:


> Love side steps. I think it adds a bit to make it more “truck-like” in appearance. And they are useful when cleaning snow off the top of your car.


ahh yes..I forgot about another useful thing about the side steps, cleaning the snow!!! good one...


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Debating these side steps too! OP, can you post pics with the doors open? Curious as to how deep these are


----------



## JODZ (Feb 16, 1999)

jimothy cricket said:


> Debating these side steps too! OP, can you post pics with the doors open? Curious as to how deep these are


Here ya go. Let me know if anyone needs anything else.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

JODZ said:


> Here ya go. Let me know if anyone needs anything else.


Niiiiice, thanks man!


----------



## noreastdub (Aug 6, 2018)

Hi JODZ, nice tig! Hope you'd be willing to help me out by answering a couple quick questions about those side steps.

Were they bolt-on after you cut through or did you have to drill?

Do they seem pretty solid when you stand on them? 

And this is probably a stretch but... Would you be willing to post the install instructions so I know what I'd be getting into before buying them? Pictures would be enough to get an idea, nothing fancy.

They look like they would make loading and unloading our bikes a lot easier. Also like the way they look!


----------



## JODZ (Feb 16, 1999)

Each side step is held on by 2 kind of arm brackets. There's plastic plugs in the bottom of the Tig that you just pop out and carefully place the nut in the holes and screw the bolt thru the bracket, and into the nuts. I believe the instructions (written in about 10 languages) state the steps hold 400lbs each.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

noreastdub said:


> Hi JODZ, nice tig! Hope you'd be willing to help me out by answering a couple quick questions about those side steps.
> 
> Were they bolt-on after you cut through or did you have to drill?
> 
> ...


 I installed, with a friend as you will need to hold the steps, on our Atlas and this is the DIY I followed. Not exact to Tiguan but I'm pretty sure it will have some similarities. https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8808090-Side-step-running-board


----------



## noreastdub (Aug 6, 2018)

Thanks for the information JODZ, and thanks for th Atlas DIY link TablaRasa. Both very helpful.


----------

